# tiling a shower ceiling....



## anedoll (Jan 1, 2007)

ok - i have a question...well, a few questions...i NEED to tile my shower ceiling and walls. there's a prefab shower (in excellent condition) in there and about 12 inches of textured wall above it that need to be tiled. some of the nails are popping and there's a nice little bit of mold starting, which i have been spraying with bleach and h2o. ive tiled floors before, but never walls and ceilings. i'm in dire need of someone who knows what they're doing to give me kind of a run down as of what i need to do and purchase...etc. the ceiling is textured with the pebble plaster stuff that flakes off when you touch it, it's completely awful. i don't want to cut everything out and start new...too expensive!! i just need some ideas - it may be easier than i am making it...(please tell me it is!)​


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

usually mold is a mosture problem. There must be mosture behind that wall. You might just be able to cement board over that ceiling. Meaning don't take current ceiling down just go over it with cement board. The mosture might also just be coming from something failing which will be fixed with new tile. Tile a wall or ceiling isn't any different then a floor. I'm sure one of the guys wil stop by and help you out.


----------

